

Startup Jacket, engineered for the startup people - prathammittal
http://startupjacket.com/

======
lsiunsuex
Or you could just, you know, wear a suit jacket :)

------
pbjorklund
I have no idea what this is. A vest?

~~~
prathammittal
Its like a vest I guess

